# Puppy pees only in backyard and not on walks



## kirtens (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi everyone. My 5 1/2 month old dachshund puppy has now graduated from peeing inside on paper to peeing in the garden, and he lets us know when he needs to go. 

However he ONLY pees in his backyard and nowhere else. We've been out with him a whole day, walking him round parks etc and although he can smell where other dogs have been, and must be bursting, he just won't pee. He holds it and holds it and when we get home, runs to the garden and finally pees.

We praised him so much for finally peeing in the garden, no doubt he thinks that's what he has to do. How can we let him know it's ok to do it while out walking?

We've tried walking him with other dogs that pee..and it hasn't helped. Please advise! Thank you.

(I should add, the reason this is a problem is that knowing he's probably bursting for a pee and in discomfort makes it quite difficult to enjoy a family day out. We love to spend the day in the peak district and want him to love it too!)


----------



## TORY (Nov 27, 2007)

I have to see the funny side to this...I have to train our pups to do that..pee at home....you have a natural GD pup...don't think a harness will fit though..:wink:


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

did u use a word he associates peeing with when u toilet trained him? 

I used "go pee pee" and on walks i encouraged my dogs by saying that.
It took them a while though to realise they were allowed to do a pee everywhere else than just their garden, so u need to be patient :wink:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

kirtens said:


> My 5.5-MO Doxie has now graduated... to peeing in the garden, and he lets us know when he needs to go.
> 
> However he ONLY pees in his backyard and nowhere else. We've been out with him a whole day... he... must be bursting, he just won't pee. He holds it and holds it and when we get home, runs to the garden and finally pees.


take a small tissue (FACIAL not toilet) or maybe 4 x 4 of paper towel, and a sandwich bag on the next garden-potty trip. 
EVERT the baggie, holding the paper between thumb + fingers thru the bag, Sticking OUT like a dry-paintbrush... 
with the turned-bag well-down over Ur hand (keeps the closure dry + clean).

dab the paper over his fresh urine, make sure it absorbs some - 
then fist Ur hand, which pulls the paper inward, and put the bag RIGHT-side out. 
close the zip-strip, and leave it at ROOM temp or outside in permanent shade (in a bldg, on a shelf; summat where sun does not go). 
take it along on the next trip; give him 3 or 4 opps to pee AFTER 4-hours or so.

5-MO dogs can WAIT for 6-hours... so do not imagine he is bursting when it has only been 3 or 4 hours.  
if he is a bit ANXIOUS - he has trouble relaxing his sphincter.

CALAMATIVES O-T-C : 
DAP pump-spray 
or 
Rescue-Remedy liquid (5 to 6 drops AM + PM on an empty tummy, PLUS another dose about 15-mins ahead of an expected stressor) is fine. 
cheers, 
--- terry


----------



## TORY (Nov 27, 2007)

Natik said:


> did u use a word he associates peeing with when u toilet trained him?
> 
> I used "go pee pee" and on walks i encouraged my dogs by saying that.
> It took them a while though to realise they were allowed to do a pee everywhere else than just their garden, so u need to be patient :wink:


Natik is right....we use the words busy busy for a pup to go, so if we are out I take them to a place I wish them to go and say busy busy, when they go they get a lot of praise....our pups learn that those two words mean they must spend...


----------



## alysonandhedley (Oct 29, 2009)

Hedley doesnt pee or poo on walks either, only in the back garden. We use the words "busy busy" too but he still doesnt when out.


----------



## kirtens (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for all your advice, will give it a go!


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

As well as the advice you've already been given, just be patient.  Arnie never used to go anywhere other than the garden as a pup. Now he only goes in the garden as a last resort.  Our friends two staffies only use the garden. They've never done anything on walks. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Is he showing signs of maturity yet?? Also a submissive pup wouldnt want to pee outside much. Wait til he has to mark all the lamp posts on 'his' street!! Yoiu will be wishing for the garden days!!


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

I was told that young pups do this, as they dont want other dogs to smell their scent ? once they feel secure they start doing it in the park etc...no idea if it is true. 

I am sure terri will tell me this is rubbish  

To be honest, all of mine done this - as they got older they started to do it in the park.


----------



## Fyfer (Jan 23, 2010)

Yep, my pup is 6 months and still doing this. Today he held it for 6 hours, even though we went for walks with an encouraging 'pee pee' (his cue words) several times.

Hope it will change with time. My fear is that he will not be able to hold it and let loose in the car one of these days.


----------



## alysonandhedley (Oct 29, 2009)

GillyR said:


> I was told that young pups do this, as they dont want other dogs to smell their scent ? once they feel secure they start doing it in the park etc...no idea if it is true.
> 
> I am sure terri will tell me this is rubbish
> 
> To be honest, all of mine done this - as they got older they started to do it in the park.


I wondered if this was it Gilly. A feeling of insecurity. Thats why we keep repeating the walks and hoping that one day he will surprise us.


----------



## Pardzpaw (Jan 22, 2010)

Probably in his understanding, he can only pee on your backyard and no anywhere outside


----------



## lisa1304 (Jul 15, 2013)

kirtens said:


> Thanks for all your advice, will give it a go!


 Hi - Did this work? I have just found your post as I have a 6 month old that will only pee in the back garden. Thanks


----------

